# Omg!!



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Just got back from our nightly jog. We pass a house, the guy is an idiot and a snob, who's garage is always left open about 2 feet. He owns a dog-aggressive female golden retriever about 55-60 lbs. We pass this house every single day and nothing has ever occurred, until tonight. Right as we are passing his house, the dog dashes out at lightning speed, growling and barking her head off, looking to kill Aspen! Luckily, she stopped at about 10 feet from us and didn't get closer. Aspen was just staring at her doing nothing. I had my pepper spray in my hand ready to pull the trigger...What a night!!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

And people say Goldens aren't aggressive! They probably have an underground fence, lucky for you.....Glad nothing serious happened but a big scare!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Yikes...glad you guys didn't get attacked. Maybe your neighbor has an invisible fence?


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Forgot to add, we weren't even near his house!! We were about 50 ft. away, on the opposite side!! His dog was off-leash on the street!! I've seen many, many aggressive goldens at my work...

ETA: And he's not my neighbor, thank goodness LOL!


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Popularity ruins a breed. Bad breeders doing indiscriminate breeding to make a few dollars really takes its toll on a breed's health and temperament.

It's sad cause goldens are a gorgeous breed.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

aspen is 110 right? this is one reason i like owning giant breed dogs. In the case that a dog aggressive dog does attack, i know that my dog can defend himself...will he? who knows..he is a sweet heart.

I do know he isnt scared too though..just a friendly guy

if the golden attacked, im sure aspen would be able to defend you both.

with that being said, obviously you do not want aspen or yourself to ever feel usnafe walking around your own neighborhood. I would walk to that neighbors house with a person you trust you for support and without aspen, and iwould talk to the owner. Tell them if things don';t get resolved here, you will call animal control


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

glad you're okay, hate to see anything happen to you or aspen!!

It's amazing how people always say how well mannered goldens and labs are!!! :lol:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

We walk all over the place - in our case, 99% of the dogs have not attacked, even if they look kind of threatening. The dog that DID attack did so with no noise, no growling, no nothing. It was pitch black so I have no idea how he looked. He was a Rottweiler so I guess he fit the aggressive dog stereotype, and almost killed my 14 year old dog - and he lived with a 4 month old baby. I hope he never got people-aggressive.

And I am scared I will spray myself with pepper spray - what if the wind is blowing AT me? Or I squirt my own dog? So I have a stun gun. The loud ZAP it makes is something that dogs really really don't like and will run most of them off before there is physical contact. Or so they tell me. I know my dogs hate the noise. 

I'm very glad the dog wasn't really serious about attacking you - I have a very large dog also, and having witnessed probably 15-20 dogfights in my life I can say that two big dogs fighting is one of the scariest things I have ever seen. None of them have been golden retrievers, but none of them have been pit bulls either.


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

Indiscriminate-High-Risk-Breeding can ruin any breed. I was SO happy when Rottweiler's popularity as "those aggressive guard dogs" decreased! But first and foremost it is owners. Certain breeds are just not meant for 1st time inexperienced dog owners! If you do choose to own one of these GREAT dogs, then you are responsible for his training-unbelievable how many people would buy Rotties, APBT's without ever having owned a dog before & then never thought of attending a training class-eventually the puppy grows, is isolated from his pack in the backyard-chained to a tree and becomes a tragedy waiting to happen. Sometimes just because I can :O) I call some of these "breeders" i use that term loosely , from their newspaper ads. When I mention things like OFA or CERF they are totally puzzled, some get angry & hang up on me.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I have to admit, Rottweilers are the breed I am a little nervous of now, since we got attacked by one. If it had been a Golden Retriever, I'd be nervous of them. Even though I know it's not the breed, it's the dog etc etc - I am still not comfortable around a loose Rottweiler. We have a neighbor with four of them, and he keeps them in dog houses on chains, and if I were one of his dogs I would be aggressive because I'm stuck in a doghouse on a chain all day.

Unfortunately, in our city it is perfectly legal to keep a dog on a chain if you don't leave them on it 24 hours a day and if they have shelter and water.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

I've honestly lost count of all the aggressive loose labs and goldens we've been charged/attacked by.... I really hate irresponsible people, both owners and "breeders".


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I am so glad that you and Aspen are okay.

I bet that whether you realized it or not there was a lot if "talking" going on. I bet that Aspen was saying "come any closer to me or my mom and you'll get it.". That's what Duncan does. The handful of times that we have been approached by loose barking dogs Duncan gets real still and just stands there. He gives direct eye contact letting the other dog know that there will be trouble if he feels like his owner is in danger. Every time the other dog stops and usually retreats.

Aspen did so good! What a well behaved boy! :0)


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i honestly don't think goldens are aggressive....i think they are made into aggressive animals because they don't get the proper exercise to get some of that pent up energy off....

that dog should be jogging too...or pulling something....leaving dogs in a yard and calling it good is only going to give a nice breed a bad name.

glad you and aspen are doing okay.


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Glad nothing happened...and that Aspen responded with such resolve. At my parents' old house, our neighbor's neighbor had a mean yellow lab. She was always sitting outside (99.9% sure they had an invisible fence), but she would always bark and growl at us. One day when Louis was a puppy, ran out the door and wandered into their yard. I was so happy the lab happened to be inside that day :frown:

My uncle also had a miniature pinscher back in the day that got shredded up by a big dog. They took him to an emergency clinic and they sewed him back up so he recovered, but it's scary what can happen...


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

luvMyBRT said:


> I am so glad that you and Aspen are okay.
> 
> I bet that whether you realized it or not there was a lot if "talking" going on. I bet that Aspen was saying "come any closer to me or my mom and you'll get it.". That's what Duncan does. The handful of times that we have been approached by loose barking dogs Duncan gets real still and just stands there. He gives direct eye contact letting the other dog know that there will be trouble if he feels like his owner is in danger. Every time the other dog stops and usually retreats.
> 
> Aspen did so good! What a well behaved boy! :0)


That's exactly what I thought in my head! Aspen was completely still and just staring directly at the dog...


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

So glad to hear you and Aspen are okay!
I worked at a doggie day care a few years ago and hands down the worst dogs to start fights as well as snap at the employees were Goldens. I think they are lovely dogs but are obviously overbred by too many backyard breeders that don't know what they're doing. And I think the owners of these dogs did no training with them and used doggie daycare as their form of exercise. I think that environment can be too overstimulating for some dogs and ends up making them defensive. We had one guy that would bring his Golden about 4 days a week and he was scared of his own dog. If he got there and Toby refused to get out of the car he'd end up taking him back home because his dog would be growling and baring his teeth at him. He was bitten by his own dog on several occasions when he tried to make the dog do something he didn't want to do. But saw no problem leaving him for us to care for!
My dogs are all small and I usually take 5 at a time to walk so it always makes me nervous to see any dog approaching us off leash. Some of my little guys are not the best in those situations so they would likely be the ones to provoke an attack and would end up getting the brunt of the injuries. I always walk with my husband so at least there'd be someone else to help control the chaos if we got into a situation!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> aspen is 110 right?


117 lbs. =)


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

@xellil - don't feel badly a Rottweiler shouldn't be loose-neither should any other dog. 

Mine escaped one day-a workman opened the gate on the far side of my yard, which I never open. I don't even look over there. I checked the gate with the best access to the house before letting mine out. I went inside & a few minutes later my bell rang-a nice young man was selling something or other for his school-I looked down and said " oh, what a cute little Rot t i e - *Baylee*! It was my shy little girl-she darted in the house. The young man asked was I missing another one - OMG- I knew that Apollo would not harm anyone,( Baylee was the one that I would be afraid of running loose-if anyone tried to corner her. . . ) I was afraid that some panicked citizen might harm him! He said a man up on the next street had him. I ran out and up the next street-calling his name. A guy asked had a lost a Rottie (I immediately knew that things would be ok-he had said "Rottie". Yes-"my next door neighbor has him in his house-we knew that someone would come looking for him, he's in playing with my friends Rot". As I approached the house the owner came out & Apollo was right behind him, the other dog behind him  If dogs could look "sheepish" he did! Called him to heel & we walked home-I've put a lock on the farside gate!


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

Tobi said:


> glad you're okay, hate to see anything happen to you or aspen!!
> 
> It's amazing how people always say how well mannered goldens and labs are!!! :lol:


shane was well mannered, but like people, not all dogs will get along. shane got along with the small dogs in the neighborhood, but was aggressive towards a lab.

i think the labs are too blame!


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

malluver1005 said:


> Just got back from our nightly jog. We pass a house, the guy is an idiot and a snob, who's garage is always left open about 2 feet. He owns a dog-aggressive female golden retriever about 55-60 lbs. We pass this house every single day and nothing has ever occurred, until tonight. Right as we are passing his house, the dog dashes out at lightning speed, growling and barking her head off, looking to kill Aspen! Luckily, she stopped at about 10 feet from us and didn't get closer. Aspen was just staring at her doing nothing. I had my pepper spray in my hand ready to pull the trigger...What a night!!


Ironic. I faced this the other day with my guys. I live in the city and it scares me some days to go on walks.... there are lots of Dogs in town. Lots of bad owners too. I don't fault them for having Dogs that want to run up. I do fault them for not keeping them behind the fence. 

Who in the hell would just keep their garage open so their Dog could run all over? Dumb.


----------



## Devils of York (Jul 28, 2010)

malluver1005 said:


> Just got back from our nightly jog. We pass a house, the guy is an idiot and a snob, who's garage is always left open about 2 feet. He owns a dog-aggressive female golden retriever about 55-60 lbs. We pass this house every single day and nothing has ever occurred, until tonight. Right as we are passing his house, the dog dashes out at lightning speed, growling and barking her head off, looking to kill Aspen! Luckily, she stopped at about 10 feet from us and didn't get closer. Aspen was just staring at her doing nothing. I had my pepper spray in my hand ready to pull the trigger...What a night!!


We had the same experience this morning with a huge, angry golden. I was walking my 8+ pound Yorkie and he alerted me by putting his tail between his legs -- something I have only seen him do once before. I shrieked and the owner was nervously yelling, "he won't bite you." You know who would have lost instantly if the dog had not been stopped.


----------



## FL Cracker (May 4, 2011)

Too the OP....glad you are both ok. Odd this thread came up, because 3 night's ago I was torn between taking our foster Rottie and CoCo (our pup) out for an evening stroll...or just my pup. 
Since CoCo is only 8 mo old, and were working on obedience training...heeling...walking on lead...ect...I decided to leave our foster at home and take a short stroll with her.
On our way home...like you...out of no where I see an adult German Shepard bolt out of a garage and come charging at us across the driveway...then into the street...and down the street....until he got 10' away from us...circling. 
Now my pup CoCo (yes a Rottweiler) doesn't have a mean bone in her body and is extremely submissive. 
This GS was circling us barking...hackles up...teeth showing...darting in and out. Despite we just kept on walking as if nothing was out of sorts...CoCo was extremely behaved...and looking up at me for direction... I kept talking to her in a calm voice...to heel...watch me...and we continued at a nice calm pace as if the dog was not there. This threw the GS off, as I'm sure he did not know what to make of the situation... fortunately the owner (despite repeated yelling attempts to recall his dog) came out and got him....and was extremely apologetic. 
There is no measure on how much rehabilitation that would have been needed to reverse the damage that this dog would have done if he attacked my pup.
Nothing became of it....other than me being extremely pissed at the moment...then proud on how well CoCo handled herself...watching me for guidance through the whole thing.
I was so happy that Loki (our foster Rottie) was not with me...because he would have defended us...and that GS would have been done for. There is no way I could have held Loki back from going after this dog...he's a proud boy...and is strong as an Ox. I was so glad that was not the case...and I had decided to leave him home that night.


----------

